# Hey!



## xenuwantsyou (Aug 11, 2006)

Name's Will. I've recently been preparing to start keeping some more exotic species. See you guys around the forum.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 11, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Will, welcome to the forum!


----------

